# MAC - Superglass - May 10



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2010)

Place all your *Superglass* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 



Check out the  *Superglass discussion* for the latest spicy dish.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2010)

*Thank you lovesongx!*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesongx* 

 
_





Edit: found Cherry Electric




_


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 3, 2010)

Some more photos of cherry electric and totally bang


----------



## Susanne (Apr 4, 2010)

*Thank you BadBadGirl!*

*Cherry Electric*






Glamour OD on the left, Cherry Electric on the right.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...s/P4030058.jpg


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Erine


----------



## Susanne (Apr 22, 2010)

*Thank you, Erin!*


----------



## Susanne (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## purplerinne (Apr 23, 2010)

L to R- Totally Bang, Tunnel of Love, Sugar Overload, Sweet Tart,  Superflash, Gift Wrap, Fab Frenzy, Cherry Electric, Disco Blend


----------



## Karrie (Apr 26, 2010)

Sweet Tart, Superflash!


----------



## Gonzajuju (May 7, 2010)

Left to right: Tunnel of Love, Sugar Overload, Gift Wrap, Sweet Tart, Superflash!, Cherry Electric, Disco Blend, Totally Bang!, Fab Frenzy





Wearing Superflash!


----------



## bumblebees24 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## starfck (May 8, 2010)

so i got totally bang! and i lalalalalove it hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



shame on you people who said it was gritty and sheer tsk tsk tsk lol
outside :














layered on top of chatterbox lipstick :




sorry its sloppy :/


----------



## Susanne (May 9, 2010)

*Thank you, starfck!*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starfck* 

 
_



_


----------



## KarlaSugar (May 10, 2010)




----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 21, 2010)

Tunnel of Love on NC42 skin


----------



## mmc5 (Jul 7, 2010)

Tunnel Of Love, also shown with cremesheen lipstick and cremesheen glass from In The Groove (yep it's really taken the UK until July to get Superglass!)
Click images to enlarge


----------



## cassie05 (Oct 12, 2010)

Cherry Electric.. I know it's late but the collection just launched here in the middle east.


----------

